# 1989 YS828 - Should I?



## MarkZeds (May 19, 2016)

Hello everyone
I'm thinking of purchasing a 1989 YS828 for $600 Cdn. He told me the tracks are worn but runs perfectly, he's a mechanic and keep it in tip top shape. I found a pair of tracks but the number is 7Y64711000 for $50 Cdn. It seems the proper number should be 7KF471100100. Would the 7Y64711000 fit the YS828? Also do you think $600 is a fair price for a 1989 machine? I tried to insert pic of machine but I'm unable to.

Thank you in advance
MarkZeds


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Mark !!

You likely need a few more posts (5??) until you can do attachments.

I'm not the Yamaha guy but someone should be along. It's a little slower on the board when the weather is warm out :icon_whistling:


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Buy it - immediately - and don't worry about the tracks. 
It's worth more than that as parts alone.
I'm assuming it's not a pile of rust.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If it runs as good as the seller states and if it is in good condition over all, I'd definitely buy it.

They are know as old great and reliable machines (by people that had own or still owns one).

If you don't know about snowblowers you can whatch this video





There are quiete a few parts that are No Longer Available including tracks for them, but in the worse case scenario you can use Honda HS624 or HS724 tracks on them (with possibly a small modification to the blower).

Besides the obvious I would make sure that the auger housing and augers serrations are sound and not ground down as it is unfortunately common with Honda snowblowers (I know this is a Yamaha, but they have a very similar design with the skids on the back of the auger housing). Also make sure that the augers and impeller are not seized to their shafts (you can check this by undoing the shear bolts a few turns and moving the impeller and augers, they should move slightly back and forth, if they don't they could be a bear to free up-I've been there a few times)


----------



## MarkZeds (May 19, 2016)

If anyone is interested in the tracks I found for $50 here is the link "hxxp://xxx.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/st-johns/yamaha-snowblower-tracks-and-track-wheels/1157482009"

The part# is 7Y6-47110-00 looks like they are for the YS623.

Update: The seller is only selling them locally which is Newfoundland, Canada. He will not ship. Sorry guys (HSblowerfan)


----------



## MarkZeds (May 19, 2016)

Here is a picture of the blower I'm looking at

hxxps://xxx.dropbox.com/s/b2gp88m77lv8sf2/Yamaha%20Snowblower.jpg?dl=0

hxxps://xxx.dropbox.com/s/qk5val0d9gau41h/Yamaha%20snowblowerB.jpg?dl=0


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Better looking than most. Reinforcement added at rear bottom corners of bucket. Green light!


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

MarkZeds said:


> ... I'm thinking of purchasing a 1989 YS828 for $600 Cdn.


How much is a 'similar' brand new machine in your area ?


----------



## MarkZeds (May 19, 2016)

The YT624EJ which is a 2016 model goes for $2600, YT624E is $3000. 

$4000+ for the bigger ones

Actually I'm going to see it this week, it's a 3 hr round trip.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agreed I'd grab it no matter what...... I'd even keep my eyes open for another one on the cheap too.....


----------

